# HGH fragment 176-191 or CJC



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

Whats the word on hgh fragment 176-191 and CJC? 

Im currently running ghrp-2 (just cos its cheap) and MGF . I know that CJC is a great combo with GHRP, but also've heard that has to be used for minimum 3 months :/.
Will I see any results from using hgh fragment 176-191 just for a monhts?


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Whats the word on hgh fragment 176-191 and CJC?
> 
> Im currently running ghrp-2 (just cos its cheap) and MGF . I know that CJC is a great combo with GHRP, but also've heard that has to be used for minimum 3 months :/.
> Will I see any results from using hgh fragment 176-191 just for a monhts?



The word is good lol. Cjc (I pray you mean 1295, not that 1293 shit) how's the ghrp-2 treating you? Hungry all the time or what?? Lol.

Now, explain me this, you heard that what has to be used for a min. 3 months?

Additionally, what's your pinning\dosing protocol on the ghrp\mgf?

Have you looked into when you would pulse your gh?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am cutting hence why I've chosen GHRP-2 over GHRP-6. So far so good only been 10 days. 
GHRP-2 3x 100mcg (no fats around the shot)
MGF 50mcg in 'lagging' muscle,  3-4 shots a week, very quick recovery even on ketogenic diet.  Think MGF results will be even better one I start carb cycling diet.


Never tried CJC (1295), but been told that has to be run for at least 3 months before results can be seen .


----------



## Dedication (Jul 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> I am cutting hence why I've chosen GHRP-2 over GHRP-6. So far so good only been 10 days.
> GHRP-2 3x 100mcg (no fats around the shot)
> MGF 50mcg in 'lagging' muscle,  3-4 shots a week, very quick recovery even on ketogenic diet.  Think MGF results will be even better one I start carb cycling diet.
> 
> ...




PEG MGF is much better than MGF. MGF has a very short half life and I believe you need to use three times as much MGF to equal a small shot of PEG MGF. 

CJC1295 or MRF(1-29) is a lot better than CJC1293. I could go to the science of it but I don't feel like typing that much...just know that it has a lot better half life. DO NOT GET THE DAC on 1295. It will cause GH bleed.

GHRP, cjc, will stack very very well with GHRH and GHRH-2 will not affect your gherlin so you will not get hungry anymore than you are AND GHRP-2 is a little stronger than GHRP-6.

PM if you have any questions bro


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, Cant PM yet. 

What are your views on HGH frag?

After reading Anthony Roberts article I was under impression that MGF was better than PEG MG

PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor (PEG-MGF) Profile
_
...I think that the PEGylation is actually a potentially useful addition to MGF if properly used. If we assume that the PEGylation will extend the life of the MGF in the body somewhat, then we can use it in a very specific manner to help our gains. It is nowhere near as good as regular MGF though, and I wouldn’t use it unless I really had the disposable cash on hand..._


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Hey, Cant PM yet.
> 
> What are your views on HGH frag?
> 
> ...


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2011)

And as far as the frag is concerned. Make sure you're getting 176 not 177. Frag is good only when you're cutting, and not stacked with insulin ( look into carbless post workout nutrition)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jul 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> And as far as the frag is concerned. Make sure you're getting 176 not 177. *Frag is good only when you're cutting, and not stacked with insulin ( look into carbless post workout nutrition)
> *
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Can I have more guidance on that. 
I am cutting thus I think HGH frag will be good. 
I am currently on ketosis diet, so no carbs at all, but planing to go back on carb cycling diet. Where I would have carbs in the pre and post workout.  or morn only on non workout day. 
At what times should I inject HGH frag? Should I avoid insulin spikes around the injection time? TBH i was planin to use slin during carb cycling as well


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 8, 2011)

You should use HGH frag while fasting and multiple (4-5) daily injects are best from the research I've done. It's not very practical IMO. 

Go with the cjc along with the ghrp2. The cjc will add some synergy and increase the GH pulsation. 

You should give all of these pros a few months of steady dosing to see any real benefits. Three months is nothing.


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> You should use HGH frag while fasting and multiple (4-5) daily injects are best from the research I've done. It's not very practical IMO.
> 
> Go with the cjc along with the ghrp2. The cjc will add some synergy and increase the GH pulsation.
> 
> You should give all of these pros a few months of steady dosing to see any real benefits. Three months is nothing.





> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Silver Back again.



exactly.

if you have been trying everything and youre turning your rats into pincushions, go for it. its just alot of work for something that is OK in the eyes of most people


----------

